# Honey Jelly



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Thought I would start a new thread for this.
3 cups honey, 1 cup fresh blackberry juice, brought to a boil stirred in liquid pectin, water bath.
How long does it take to set up if it is going to?
Mines seems thinner than honey right now


----------

